# Celebrate National Literacy Day on September 8th with Bioré Skincare



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Celebrate *National Literacy Day* on *September 8**[SUP]th [/SUP]*with *Bioré Skincare. *This year to help celebrate the launch of their new Limited Edition Citrus Crush Pore Strips, Bioré partnered with Girl Up to help _crush_ illiteracy.

Girl Up is a campaign of the United Nations Foundation that mobilizes girls and women across the globe to raise awareness and funds for United Nations programs that help adolescent girls in need. With actress and Brand Ambassador Shay Mitchell supporting the partnership, Bioré Skincare’s donation will go towards constructing classrooms in Uganda to increase refugee girls’ school enrollment and quality of learning by addressing overcrowded classes.

*Bioré* *Limited Edition Citrus Crush Deep Cleansing Pore Strips* are infused with a citrus scent. These strips turn lemons into lemonade, working like a magnet to lift out deep-down grime, oil and blackheads inside even your most clogged pores. The colorful, zesty pore strips will draw out an entire week’s worth of buildup in just 10 minutes. 


















These limited edition pore strips are available through November 2018 for $6.49 at select food, drug and mass merchant stores.


----------

